# Pay grade for CPC in Connecticut



## swtquiet (Mar 21, 2008)

I am just trying to obtain the pay grade for a CPC in Connecticut. I am just wondering what I should be making with about a year of experience and now having obtained my CPC. Thanks,
Suzana


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 21, 2008)

You can check the salary survey on aapc website for 2007, or try salarywizard.com.

I personally use the aapc salary survey.









swtquiet said:


> I am just trying to obtain the pay grade for a CPC in Connecticut. I am just wondering what I should be making with about a year of experience and now having obtained my CPC. Thanks,
> Suzana


----------

